
Ask HN: How do I start with jQuery? - sadbanana
I only know basics of html, little bit of css, there are to many sources on the web. I don&#x27;t have an idea where to start...
======
mtmail
[https://learn.jquery.com/](https://learn.jquery.com/) is a maintained online
resource. At the bottom it also links to three books (the third seems to be a
free PDF version). Personally I learned it via a book and use
[http://jqapi.com/](http://jqapi.com/) now to check for syntax.

------
smt88
Don't use jQuery. Just learn plain JavaScript. People seem to enjoy the book
Eloquent JavaScript.

Then learn a common frontend library like React. People also seem to love Vue.

------
filipkappa
Pick some UI Kit and framework (nowadays Bootstrap is the only answer). There
are lots of tutorials and open source projects on GitHub This repo provides
you with 5 minutes start tutorial, and full guide afterward:
[https://github.com/mdbootstrap/bootstrap-material-
design](https://github.com/mdbootstrap/bootstrap-material-design)

